# NIV Case for Christ study bible?



## God'sElectSaint (May 11, 2015)

My sister just gave me a Study Bible, seemingly an apologetic one called "Case for Christ Study Bible" by Lee Strobel. I am not familiar with this particular study bible or Lee Strobel. Anyone have this bible or ever heard of it for that matter?


----------



## JimmyH (May 11, 2015)

A quick google search and Amazon shows many reviews. Grain of salt to be applied I'm sure. I'm not familiar with Lee Strobel, though the name is vaguely familiar, but the revisions of the NIV since the 1984 edition have gone to more liberal, and gender neutral paths from what I understand. Same with the ESV since 2007.

http://www.amazon.com/Case-Christ-S...=1-1&keywords=NIV+Case+for+Christ+study+bible

Lee Strobel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## God'sElectSaint (May 11, 2015)

It's an 1984 NIV and really I have an ESV 2011 edition doesn't to have any gender problems.


----------



## Edward (May 11, 2015)

Well, since it was a gift from your sister, I won't give my usual advice for what to do with a post 1984 NIV. Perhaps put it on your shelf so she can see it when she visits. 

As for Strobel, he seems to have theological credentials in league with mine - a journalism degree and a law degree. Unlike me, however, he was able to use that training to become a preacher at Willow Creek.

I now see the post that it is a 1984. Should be OK to use.


----------



## Jack K (May 11, 2015)

I met Lee Strobel once. Not that this means anything.

He's a popular apologist rather than an academic one. He writes well and believes the Bible. His readers are typical evangelicals (and those given his books by their evangelical friends). That's about all I can say.


----------



## God'sElectSaint (May 11, 2015)

Yeah it's 1984 NIV which is cool. It's looks pretty good actually. It seems to combine articles from Strobel's works on Faith,Christ,Creation,Legitimacy of Scripture and NIV Study Bibles text notes. It's funny just prior to this Jimmy posted a comment about a defense of the NIV 84 and it was pretty good and made me think maybe I check it out a little. Then my sister gives me this bible. If I didn't know God was sovereign I might say "kwinkidink" but that would be weird, so I won't.


----------



## Andres (May 11, 2015)

As other have noted, Strobel is a popular apologist best known for his book "A Case for Christ" which was really popular in the late 90's. Here's the blurb for that book:


> Is there credible evidence that Jesus of Nazareth really is the Son of God? Retracing his own spiritual journey from atheism to faith, Lee Strobel, former legal editor of the Chicago Tribune, cross-examines a dozen experts with doctorates from schools like Cambridge, Princeton, and Brandies who are recognized authorities in their fields. Strobel challenges them with questions like How reliable is the New Testament? Does evidence exist for Jesus outside the Bible? Is there any reason to believe the resurrection was an actual event? Strobel's tough, point-blank questions make this remarkable book read like a captivating, fast-paced novel. But it's not fiction. It's a riveting quest for the truth about history's most compelling figure. What will your verdict be in The Case for Christ?



The study bible likely contains broadly evangelical, dispensational commentary and notes. For this reason, I wouldn't recommend it. I understand it was a gift from a family member, so I assume you'll keep it, but I suggest just burying it on a book shelf as there are FAR better study bibles available.


----------



## Josh Williamson (May 11, 2015)

I have a copy and use it for basic level apologetics. His notes are quite good in some areas, but as with all study bibles you'll find things you disagree with. Personally, I have found it a helpful tool.


----------



## God'sElectSaint (May 11, 2015)

Andres said:


> As other have noted, Strobel is a popular apologist best known for his book "A Case for Christ" which was really popular in the late 90's. Here's the blurb for that book:
> 
> 
> > Is there credible evidence that Jesus of Nazareth really is the Son of God? Retracing his own spiritual journey from atheism to faith, Lee Strobel, former legal editor of the Chicago Tribune, cross-examines a dozen experts with doctorates from schools like Cambridge, Princeton, and Brandies who are recognized authorities in their fields. Strobel challenges them with questions like How reliable is the New Testament? Does evidence exist for Jesus outside the Bible? Is there any reason to believe the resurrection was an actual event? Strobel's tough, point-blank questions make this remarkable book read like a captivating, fast-paced novel. But it's not fiction. It's a riveting quest for the truth about history's most compelling figure. What will your verdict be in The Case for Christ?
> ...



Yeah, I'm currently digging into the classic reformed commentaries, Matthew Henry, Calvin and some John Gill who i like a lot though I've heard rumors of Hyper-Calvinism with him but have yet to see it in his commentary I've read. I'll probably check out the articles in it. I'm not a huge NIV fan either. It's not a bad translation for it's purpose and I sometimes check it out for a different view. It's hard to read through consistently too modern for me. Of course when I was saved in the Rehab center I was in This dear elderly woman gave me an old bible from her home a worn out King James Bible. I still use it a lot sentimental value. it's weird but I enjoyed the KJV right away, was kinda interesting for me to figure out the language. That being said I find hard to read the modern translations I guess because I started with the KJV and everything else sounds "unbiblish" to me.


----------

